# Inherited my grandfather's trains...



## roboterkampf (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello, I'm primarily a model builder (it's in the genes apparently!) and recently became the caretaker of my late Grandfather's train collection, housed in 5 WWII/Korean War footlockers (he passed in the mid 1980s, and these have sat in the trunks since then). There is an awful lot to parse, not knowing a lot about the hobby, and it all appears to be HO (My only personal train is an MTH Hudson Dreyfuss 4-6-4 in O gauge). Anyway, I'd like to assemble a couple of "sets" for the great grandkids, keep the couple of trains that "speak to me" and have been told to "sell the rest, etc etc". You all know how these things go (My wife will one day have to clear out MY model boxes in the basement in a similar fashion, heh).

The things that jump out at me are the older hand crafted brass trains. Many different makes, some with no manufacturer markings. I love the craftsmanship, and the expected level of effort on the buyer's side to get them running. You had to be SERIOUS about this, back when my grandfather was buying this stuff, I guess? Anyway, here's a couple of photos of two that I have not been able to ID. He most likely bought these on leave during the Korean war, and I *did* find a third set of blueprints labeled "Yokohama Toby Model Co, Ltd - No.39, 4-chime, Tokiwa-cho, Naka-ku, Yokohama". I assume near the base in Japan?

I figured I would ask train enthusiasts - any one seen these kits before? (also included an overview as I sort through one of the trunks - this is really fascinating to dig into). Thank you!


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Brass loco's are usually made in Korea or Japan. He may have gotten them in this country.
The boxes look to be from the late 50's to the 70's. without seeing the items in the boxes, it is hard to make an assessment. If you take some pix, say line up 10- 15 items in a square. Take two pics, one of the boxes closed, if you have them, and one of item in the box in the same position in the pix. If you have items without a box, then the first pic should be of items on their side and the second pix should be of the items with the bottom facing up. Again in the same orientation in the pix. I know this could be a number of pix. If you want to PM them to me, I will be happy to identify what you have.
Larry


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

looks like it might be one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-BRASS-LO...640650?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a88e2618a


----------



## roboterkampf (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I think the brass work is a little less "refined" than that eBay link, but I will take a photo survey as suggested - very much appreciated. I'd love to know what we're looking at just out of curiosity, before I accidentally give a kid some "rare collectible" that gets trashed. I am assuming (and actually hoping) that there isn't anything like that, to be honest. Little kid gets the Tyco stuff


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Most of that old brass was made in limited editions and they did not make too many.

Read through this,

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/model-trains/brass



In postwar Japan, the edition sizes were frequently as small as a handful. Importers like Max Gray, Pacific Fast Mail, and Westside Model Company brought brass trains made by Fujiyama, Nakamura, Tenshodo, Toby, and United to American shores. These trains from the late 1940s through the 1960s are some of the most collectible examples around.

I would not give it to a "kid". :smokin:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are great! And I'd frame those blueprints.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brass locos are not really 'kid stuff'. Surely there must be some
plastic train sets more appropriate for youngsters in that collection. 
Maybe save the brass to give to them when they get older and
they would have a better appreciation of the family connection.

I would imagine there are many Forum members anxious to see
what treasures you uncover.

That Pacific loco in your pic was widely used by many
railroads between WWI and WWII and after. It was often
seen in passenger service.

Don


----------

